# The Joys Of Life Post-Driving



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Here I am a month and a half after getting my new job. I haven't driven for Lyft since at least the second full weekend of November...a little bit longer of a wait than I initially had planned on, admittedly, as the original goal (and statement) I had made was that I was done as of Halloween weekend. Either way, I've been out for almost two months now, and I'm finding I'm enjoying my life a little more than I did when I was driving.

For all the time spent on the road, I admit now I was pretty miserable. It seemed like every night I only would encounter drunks, and nothing else beyond that. Daytime driving didn't ease the pain, as there was barely any business to be had in my area. It was literally either drive late at night for the bar crowds or don't make anything at all. And in any event, the local taxi companies have gotten their way, having yet again stolen all the business on Halloween night each year, as well as Christmas Eve (clubs are actually packed on Christmas Eve here), New Year's Eve (local law firm pays for anyone who rides from a bar to their home on New Year's Eve, St. Patrick's Day (same story - law firm does the same that night), Cinco De Mayo (again same story as before), Independence Day, and even during major festivals. The taxi companies here successfully fought to bring more customers to their side in the end, and it didn't help that a lot of the local police department's officers also actually went around advising people to use a taxi instead of Uber and Lyft simply because of the license and insurance issues fought over elsewhere.

It's been nice not having to sit in the car for long stretches of time waiting for passenger requests to punch through. It really has. It's nice to have a stable paycheck, too. Even more importantly, it's nice to have my nights and weekends off. Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> Here I am a month and a half after getting my new job. I haven't driven for Lyft since at least the second full weekend of November...a little bit longer of a wait than I initially had planned on, admittedly, as the original goal (and statement) I had made was that I was done as of Halloween weekend. Either way, I've been out for almost two months now, and I'm finding I'm enjoying my life a little more than I did when I was driving.
> 
> For all the time spent on the road, I admit now I was pretty miserable. It seemed like every night I only would encounter drunks, and nothing else beyond that. Daytime driving didn't ease the pain, as there was barely any business to be had in my area. It was literally either drive late at night for the bar crowds or don't make anything at all. And in any event, the local taxi companies have gotten their way, having yet again stolen all the business on Halloween night each year, as well as Christmas Eve (clubs are actually packed on Christmas Eve here), New Year's Eve (local law firm pays for anyone who rides from a bar to their home on New Year's Eve, St. Patrick's Day (same story - law firm does the same that night), Cinco De Mayo (again same story as before), Independence Day, and even during major festivals. The taxi companies here successfully fought to bring more customers to their side in the end, and it didn't help that a lot of the local police department's officers also actually went around advising people to use a taxi instead of Uber and Lyft simply because of the license and insurance issues fought over elsewhere.
> 
> It's been nice not having to sit in the car for long stretches of time waiting for passenger requests to punch through. It really has. It's nice to have a stable paycheck, too. Even more importantly, it's nice to have my nights and weekends off. Happy New Year, everyone.


I feel you hun. I used to drive for Uber first, then quit and went exclusively to Lyft. Although the pay and incentives were a little better, I still felt a growing discontent in what I was doing, especially since my time and 2014 vehicle are worth far more than 75 measley cents a mile. I have not driven since Halloween night, and have no desire to get back out there and hustle, despite needing some extra cash between paychecks.

I just decided to change how I spend money, use more coupons, use those Buy 1 Get 1 Free sales to my advantage to stock the cabinets, take lunch to work, and don't drive anywhere unnecessary to save mileage and gas on my car. Even had a talk with the kids to let them know that designer names and extras will be curtailed for the foreseeable future until I get things back on track. A roof over our heads, food on the table, and utilities are the priority right now. Thankfully they are great kids and completely understand.

Now I am happy, less stressed, and can spend my free time pampering myself with a nice walk, reading a book, watching Lifetime movies with a glass of red wine, or just praying and meditating. It has worked wonders. No more driving ungrateful, entitled human beings for me.

Good luck, God Bless, and Happy 2016 to you!!!


----------

